# Myxocyprinus asiaticus [Chinese High Fin]



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Anyone have experience with this fish? Is it harm to full planted aquarium? I bought a couple 2 inch CHF (Chinese High Fin) yesterday in local fish shop. I heard it can grow to 3feet in length in their habitat (Yang Tze River, China).

The pictures was taken from other website.
mature :








source : biodiv.coi.gov.cn

juvenile :








source : www.aquascapeonline.com

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

You mean the 'may grow to three feet in length' part didn't scare you off? How big of an aquarium are you planing on giving this fish? Just for fun lets think about the position of the mouth and the concept of it being a big fish, . . ., what happens to your plants when it is rooting around in the substrate looking for food? 

Sorry, I'm done before someone gets mad at me. :tape2:


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

haha, he does have a big tank... a VERY big one...i'll let him tell you...haha  

jeffrey, in jkt now. will be going bandung to look for plants...

stan


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear there's a big tank for this fish. 
No one is going to get mad at you SCMurphy for watching out for another big fish (at least I won't). 

Obviously I don't have any experience with them, but they look cool as long as you have the accomodations for them.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

We've carried them in a few of the shops that I've worked at. I seem to remember them eating some leaves, but not exculisvely. They are very similar to Koi if you've ever kept them.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

I will not mad at you SCMurphy hehehe..  Thanks for the information.. My outdoor tank is 180 x 180 x 100 (cm). If they grow to big, I will try to sold all of them to my friend in Bandung who has much more bigger outdoor planted pond. (800 x 700 x 150 (cm))

I don't know if it can uprooting my plants. I hope all my XL Echinodorus, XL Microsorum, XL Bolbitis, and many Anubias sp. already have a very strong root then.


----------

